# Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion / 8/26 News Conference



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> University of Louisville men's basketball coach Rick Pitino told police that he had consensual sex with Karen Cunagin Sypher at a Louisville restaurant where he'd been drinking on Aug. 1, 2003.


http://www.courier-journal.com/arti...told+police+he+had+consensual+sex+with+Sypher


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

Wow. Could he have really been so careless?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

Hmm, he took losin that celts job pretty hard


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

This type of stuff isn't really any of our business.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

i just heard this reported 4 times in last 20 minutes on ESPN. no one cares about pitino and his lack of character.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

Um... that's what men with a lot of options do?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*



Nimreitz said:


> Um... that's what men with a lot of options do?


This. Kobe did it, MJ did it, countless other people with options have done it. Stinks for his wife, and his family but cheating happens way more than we would like to admit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

No one who roots for Pitino can go around calling Calipari names. I mean Rick looks pretty bad here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

"Do as I say, not as I do"


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

Why do people care at all? Married women cheat more than married men. Put yourself in Pitino's position and I guarantee you would cheat on your 50 year old wife. And you would DEFINITELY pay for the abortion.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

Doesnt he coach for Louisville. I hope all the bible thumbers there boo his greasy ***.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

I'm sure there are plenty of guys (depending on stance on abortion) in this situation would do same thing (if that option was there). The only reason it makes headlines is because it involves a household name.



> Pitino is Catholic and brings along close friend and spiritual adviser, the Rev. Edward Bradley — a priest in Henderson, Ky. — on many team trips. Bradley often prays with the team before games and is a fixture near the Louisville bench.


Kind of ironic though.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*



mo76 said:


> Doesnt he coach for Louisville. I hope all the bible thumbers there boo his greasy ***.


The man paid for an abortion. Which right there he will have a lot of haters down south. Secondly, adultery. Yeah he is doing a fine job at making new friends.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*



Quite Frankly said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of guys (depending on stance on abortion) in this situation would do same thing (if that option was there). The only reason it makes headlines is because it involves a household name.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of ironic though.


What priest goes by "Reverend"??? That's gotta be bad reporting. IT'S FATHER!!!!!!


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*



bball2223 said:


> This. Kobe did it, MJ did it, countless other people with options have done it.


Kobe was accused of rape, this is NOT the same.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*



AriGold23 said:


> Kobe was accused of rape, this is NOT the same.


Kobe admitted to cheating on his wife. MJ cheated on his wife. Pitino didn't take this broad to a sperm bank, and then she decided "Oh I don't want the kid" so he paid for the abortion as well. Pitino cheated too and that was my point.


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

settle down missy, don't get your panties in a bunch. My telepathy wasn't working so well, I'll try harder to read your mind next time. You didn't make the point you were trying to make, but instead you compared 2 situations that are NOT the same, which is all I stated. Better luck next time kid


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

I quoted a post that was stating how most men with options cheat on their wives, pretty basic elementary reading comprehension. :bowen:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

Two things, she claims he raped her 'twice'. Come on now, how many rape victims go back to the same guy after the first time?

And then there's this part



> That witness, Vinny Tatum, an executive assistant to Pitino, told the FBI that he didn't see what happened but heard “only the sounds of two people that seemed to be enjoying themselves during a sexual encounter,” according to Abbott's report.


Exec assistant waiting on both to finish up...Ewww! But I guess Rick didnt trust her.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

I wonder if this is why Pitino's son left Louisville a month or two ago to work with Billy? I guess it makes a bit more sense now, assuming he knew what was goin on..... :wait:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

ESPN is full of ****. This isn't news. They're treating it like some bombshell.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

Only reason I posted it was because, well because he's Rick Pitino and because of a clause in his contract that might get him fired. That's big news, I don't care what you say.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*



> A stunning Pitino press conference, where he declared that "New York had it easy" getting over 9-11, but not him living in L-ville. Wow.- Yahoosports


Wow from me too!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

Let me get this straight. Ben Roethlisberger was accused of rape in a civil lawsuit and ESPN refused to cover it citing some "company policy". Now Rick Pitino's personal sex life is fair game to cover ad nauseum when he's actually the alleged victim of the criminal extortion case and is not charged with anything criminally or civilly?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*

Wojo completely goes in on him

Somewhere Caracter is laughing at all this. "Do as I say, not as I do"


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*



BlueBaron said:


> Only reason I posted it was because, well because he's Rick Pitino and because of a clause in his contract that might get him fired. That's big news, I don't care what you say.


This is totally legit for a message board. ESPN turned into a 24/7 Rick Pitino abortion network yesterday.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Pitino admits having sex with woman, paying for abortion*



> NEW YORK -- The woman accused of trying to extort as much as $10 million from Rick Pitino over a sexual encounter says the Louisville men's basketball coach orchestrated a plot to keep her silent, including a claim that her current husband was paid to marry her.
> 
> Karen Cunagin Sypher, whose extortion charge is still pending, says in Friday's edition of the New York Post that Pitino -- a married father of five -- engaged her at a Louisville restaurant in 2003, where the sexual encounter is said to have occurred. Pitino admitted to the tryst Wednesday and issued a public apology.
> 
> The Post reported that Cunagin Sypher, who at the time was divorced from a previous marriage, went on to claim that her subsequent marriage to Tim Sypher -- Pitino's equipment manager -- was all part of an elaborate plot Pitino used to keep the incident private.


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4398582


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

any thoughts on today's news conference?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Pitino is lying through his teeth, IMO. He's been told by everyone not to comment on the situation then he comes out with a press conference.


----------

